# Unique Detail : 1973 MKIII Cortina..Wet Sand Rejuvenation Detail



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought I would do a quick post of this 1973 Cortina MKIII which had been painted back in 1984 and not to the best finish, lots of dust and dirt was evident in the paintwork on various panels which needed to be addressed by means of wet sanding.
Other panels consisted of a very dry finish with very little gloss to the finish and showing no reflection at all.
Unfortunately there are not that many photos of the car on arrival as I never intended to wet sand the paint as initially the owners budget wasn't able to extend that far, so it was decided to achieve as much gloss as possible through machine polishing.
However on the day of dropping the car off the customer decided to spend a little more and have 60% of the vehicle wet sanded, the only panels that where not sanded was the roof and bonnet at this point it was a little iffy as to whether I would get all this work done in the original 30 hours quoted..Hence the reason for lack of photos.

So here we go.

A couple of before pictures of the roof and bonnet that that where probably the best panels to work with as no wet sanding was required and just needed there Gloss returning.



















50/50 Bonnet shot below.










Some areas at the lower door and rear quarter edges where not wet sanded as these edges where showing signs of rust.


























































































































































Thanks for looking all the best Andy.​


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Fantastic, love that!


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I learnt to drive in one of those


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's fantastic chum. 

Cooks


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

utterly stunning more than impressed
Daz


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Impressive work


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Love that colour


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

WOW! Speechless...


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, that looks superb:thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looks great, very nice work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

fantastic finish


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

That s some kicka$$ job mate .


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Amazing wrok and perfect finish 

That colour is awesome, it puts some pearls of today to shame


----------



## Darren68 (May 30, 2010)

Excellent work


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work

Impressive :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work!! Nice colour too


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the colour


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Now that is lovely. I was definitely born in the wrong era........lovely car and great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work as per normal Andy, doubt it looked that glossy from new.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm still 'on-the-fence' with the colour, so will hang fire on that decision.

As for the car - these are my favourite Cortina's. I absolutely loved the shape of 'em, back in the good ole days. My Bruv-In-Law bought one with a "1.6" badge on the rear.....turned out the engine was a 2.0 litre. I thought that was a good thing, but his insurance company didn't agree... 

However, forget my opinion on the colour - the finish is STUNNING. :argie:

(always got to bite my nails when somebody's posting pictures where they wet-sanded.....I ain't got the nuts to do it, so 10/10 to you) :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: I was about to ask why you have 8 Low Jacks :lol: :lol:


----------



## Darren68 (May 30, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll be honest, it's not that often I comment on here as it's mostly same ol, same old but once in a while I see something and it really puts a smile on my face and this detail is one of them! Stunning colour, not, tbh, that I'd have it in a car but wow, it's looks so right here! There is a front, head on shot that is great and reminds me of an old Dodge Charger add!

Great work btw op


----------



## Mako (Oct 23, 2007)

Love it, brings memories flooding back, 1st car


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Another great job mate.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice bit of work there Andy ( I use the term bit lonely ) Great turn around. Paintwork looks stunning.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Looks like Roman Bronze? My pop had a 1.6GL in the same colour, with a black vinyl roof...

Lovely work :argie:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

what can i say that is stunning , fantastic work.


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Great job there, the depth it shows is amazing. :thumb:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Lovely car and very era-typical colour! 
Great job there! :buffer:


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice keep up the good work 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJonathanNZ (Jun 14, 2013)

I had to stare at that reflection shot for a while...
A testament to your work quality.


----------



## rambo1969 (Jan 28, 2016)

Lost my virginity in one of those!!!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Wow thats incredible, what a colour when and what a turnaround, owner must have thought it was a different car.


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Amazing turn around. Excellent work.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning Andy, simply stunning


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

top work andy!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

mattthomas said:


> top work andy!


Thanks Matt.:thumb:


----------

